
Google’s Search Results Get More Social; Twitter As The New Facebook “Like” - badwetter
http://searchengineland.com/google-expands-social-circle-in-search-results-including-page-rankings-65202
======
petervandijck
Sometimes I think social search may be one of those things that sound good in
theory but don't really add a lot of value in practice.

~~~
mkr-hn
Google's record on this sort of thing is to try it out for a week, then pull
it. I'm guessing they don't have much faith in the concept, but are willing to
try anyway.

~~~
sullivandanny
That's completely wrong. Google's had social search since 2009. It never put
it out there for a week and yanked it.

The opposite is happening here. Google rolled it out, then just kind of let it
sit -- no big huge improvements, and it was hard to find. Now they're putting
much more faith into it, making it more visible.

~~~
mkr-hn
I meant user-controllable results like searchwiki.

------
ddemchuk
I use Google to search for things my friends don't have answers for. I use
Facebook to ask my friends about things they have answers for. I don't want my
interests influencing my friend's searches, nor do I care about their input on
95% of the things I'm searching for (coding, SEO, tech news, hardware, etc)

